
Domino’s is going to use sidewalk robots in Germany to deliver pizza - wheresvic1
https://www.recode.net/2017/3/29/15100748/dominos-deliver-pizza-robots-germany-starship
======
sharemywin
I'm surprised there aren't fifty million examples "on campuses" of this.

1\. robotics & business club goes to school for permission

2\. find local businesses to deliver items for to dorms.

3\. ...?

